# Safe-T-Sorb and OilDri (Quick Sorb)



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone know if Safety-Sorb and Quick Sorb are the same product?
https://www.acehardware.com/departm...-tools-and-maintenance/oil-absorbents/1215169
I can get either product where I am, but the QuickSorb is several miles closer to the house.

I'm looking for a replacement for Flourite, which apparently is NOT the same as it was a decade ago, and it will NOT clear...just keeps clogging my filter pads...but I digress. :mad2:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

They are not exactly the same. Safe-T-Sorb is montmorillerite clay and Oil Dri is Fullers Earth (Attapulgite-type clay). Now, whether that makes any difference for aquarium use I have no idea.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Michael said:


> They are not exactly the same. Safe-T-Sorb is montmorillerite clay and Oil Dri is Fullers Earth (Attapulgite-type clay). Now, whether that makes any difference for aquarium use I have no idea.


Yes, they're the same virtually. They expand when hydrated to absorb grease, oil, etc... they're different in color likely. Hoppy has a picture of STS in his experiment thread. It looks like fluorite.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

My Oil-Dri is 100% calcium montmorillonite clay. But... the product that OP has is different. It's a *very* finely ground Oil-Dri. I bought this by mistake once and didn't use it because I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to use such a finely ground product. See how it says 25 lbs is equal to 40 lbs premium Oil-Dri? It probably would have been ok, but I didn't take the chance. The premium is what I use.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

GadgetGirl said:


> My Oil-Dri is 100% calcium montmorillonite clay. But... the product that OP has is different. It's a *very* finely ground Oil-Dri. I bought this by mistake once and didn't use it because I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to use such a finely ground product. See how it says 25 lbs is equal to 40 lbs premium Oil-Dri? It probably would have been ok, but I didn't take the chance. The premium is what I use.


Ah, I was wondering why they have 2 different bags/products.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for this info!! Yes, I've been following Hoppy's STS thread and liked how it looks. I did NOT notice that about the Oil-Dri bag I linked to, but I believe they have both at the local Ace Hardware. It's worth a look for me. I will be testing out in a 5.5 gallon...so if it turn to "yuck", at least it'll be an easy clean-out. 
Thanks again, this is all really good information.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I ended up dumping a lot out when we moved. Put a little bit in potting soil for my plants. If I remember correctly, I think I may have put some in a bucket of water, but I didn't observe for any length of time or do any tests. Would be interesting to see!

Edit: the finely ground product that is.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

https://www.acehardware.com/departm...-tools-and-maintenance/oil-absorbents/1904887

This is the one I buy. Have had good luck with it, other than the expected pH and KH drop which I compensate for with small amounts of baking soda.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, they were out of the fine powder version, so I went with normal. $4 for an 8lb bag (definitely more product than 8lb equivalent of gravel, though). 
I like the color, but will have to make sure it clears well before I am sold on it. I rinsed a small amount in a strainer and tested in a large jar. Will see what it does in the 5-gallon later this afternoon.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can buy a flocculant to clear up the water if you want. I think seachem makes one.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I do have the flocculant (Clarity), but hadn’t thought about it. Thanks for the reminder.
Here’s a pic of “immediately after rinse and filling aquarium”. Will update later today with any results, and hold on the Clarity unless I get impatient.
I have to say, I am really liking the color of the substrate.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

1 hour after adding Clarity at roughly recommended dose (0.25 tsp for this 5.5gal.) Getting there.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

So, as I was planting a couple crypts, I noticed all these bubbles coming up (perhaps as water forces air from pore space?). I significantly disturbed in order to release air bubbles. I figured this would be “normal” activity, so I am capturing as this progresses. I won’t add Clarity again, though, unless it’s still cloudy in the morning.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In the photos, OilDri looks exactly like STS. And I've noticed the bubbles in a new STS set-up. They do not form if you do a lot of soak and rinse with STS. I don't do that any more because it does not prevent initial cloudiness from STS. The cloudiness goes away in about 48 hours with mechanical filtration.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You know, it reminds me VERY much (like, exactly) of the old “aquarium plant substrate” that aquariumplants.com used to have (12 years ago). Light and fluffy, distinctive “smell” to it, initially cloudy but clears on its own...
Wonder if they using the same thing. The bag of this product says it’s “bentonite (calcium montmorillic type)”. 
Since last disturbing a little while ago, it’s already back to as clear as the prior photo.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Not 24 hours in yet, and did not add anymore Clarity. Not “perfectly” clear yet, but it’s pretty close. 
One thing that would deter me possibly, is how light weight this is. Vacuuming with a siphon could be lots of start/stop since the substrate will be easily picked up. 
Is Saf-T-Sorb a heavier product? 
Regardless, I am satisfied with OilDri for this little 5.5g. May try Saf-t-sorb in the 30...see if there is a difference...not sure yet.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, all of the baked clay products are light in weight.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm going to weigh in on this (pun intended). I have several types of substrates in my garage so I decided to weigh them. Here are the weights on one cup of each substrate (dry weight):

Special Kitty Litter - 5.75 oz
Safe-t-Sorb - 5.75 oz
ADA Amazonia - 7.75 oz
HTH Pool Filter Sand - 12.5 oz
Cemex Monterrey Natural Gravel - 13.25 oz

So yes, calcined clay products are lighter, especially compared to gravel or sand. Compared to ADA Amazonia it is about 25% lighter but not as much as some may have thought. -Roy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One more advantage that STS has over sand: when you carry a bag of it from the store to your car. That can be important when you look at the calendar and notice you are no longer middle aged.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That is why I switched to light weight ingredients for my home-made potting soil.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wanted to give a quick update. The water in the 5.5 gal with the Oil Dri is CRYSTAL clear. Regular HOB filter (sized for the basic 5-10 gallon aquarium). So (in summary), I placed the OilDri, added the prescribed amount of "Clarity", had to rinse a filter pad that clogged with fine particulate matter, and that was it. Done. 
Yep, I gotta say I will also try this in the 29 gallon.


----------

